# Safari 6 - Taille des onglets ?



## gameslover (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens d'installer Safari 6 et je suis choqué par la nouvelle disposition des onglets, c'est normal que par exemple que on en a 2 d'ouverts chacun prenne 50% de l'écran ??? Au lieu de se coller au premier comme avant avec une taille normale ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses, ça m'horrifie ce truc


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

C'est si grave que ça?
Moi je trouve que ça affine. en plus avec la fonction exposé d'onglets, cliquer sur un onglet devient superflu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

Ben en gros quand tu as 2 onglets, chacun prends 1/2 de la barre, qd tu en as 3, chacun en prend 1/3 ... je vois pas en quoi ça peut t'horrifier ?


----------



## daze (26 Juillet 2012)

quel raccourci clavier ou trackpad pour utiliser la fonction exposé des onglets ?


----------



## Jayce68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Cette taille d'onglet me dérange également, soulant de devoir aller à l'autre bout de l'écran pour cliquer sur l'onglet. C'est agacent.

Je cherche aussi une solution pour revenir aux onglets d'avant ?


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

daze a dit:


> quel raccourci clavier ou trackpad pour utiliser la fonction exposé des onglets ?



Trackpad? alors dézoomme au maximum (pincer avec deux doigts).


----------



## Jayce68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Après recherche, il y a une solution, marche impeccable :

- Télécharger et installer Glim depuis le site : http://www.machangout.com
- Après installation, se rendre dans les préférences de Safari, puis "Glims"
- Cliquer sur "onglets" et cocher "réduire la largeur minimum d'onglet à celle de l'icône"

voilà !


----------



## Dap-Dap (26 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Trackpad? alors dézoomme au maximum (pincer avec deux doigts).



Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi (sur MacBook Pro 15" mi-2010)... j'ai Safari 6 mais pas ML, ça viendrait de là ?


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

Evidement puisque la fonction exposé d'onglets n'est dispo que pour ML!


----------



## eNeos (26 Juillet 2012)

Jayce68 a dit:


> Après recherche, il y a une solution, marche impeccable :
> 
> - Télécharger et installer Glim depuis le site : http://www.machangout.com
> - Après installation, se rendre dans les préférences de Safari, puis "Glims"
> ...



 Merci.

Commencent à me courir chez Apple avec toutes leurs "superrrrr innovations"... 




BestMBP a dit:


> C'est si grave que ça?


Ouaip.


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

eNOS a dit:


> C'est si grave que ça?
> 
> Ouaip.



Pauvre chou! 
Revient dans les prochaines semaines, vu que ML vient de sortir, on n'a pas encore de tutos de customisation et autres. (a moins que tu en écrives un bien sur!)


----------



## Jayce68 (26 Juillet 2012)

De rien eNeos 
J'avoue qu'ils ont chié dans la colle avec cette fonction, après s'il y a des gens à qui ça plaît, tant mieux.


----------



## eNeos (26 Juillet 2012)

Jayce68 a dit:


> De rien eNeos
> J'avoue qu'ils ont chié dans la colle avec cette fonction, après s'il y a des gens à qui ça plaît, tant mieux.


Je m'aperçois au fur-et-à-mesure que pas mal de choses ont bougé dans Safari 6... et pas en bien dans plusieurs cas. Ca couine sur le web en tout cas.

Je sens que je vais la bénir ma sauvegarde d'hier...



BestMBP a dit:


> Pauvre chou!


Tente 2 onglets avec safari en pleine plage sur un 27", tu pigeras sans doute le soucis.


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Je m'aperçois au fur-et-à-mesure que pas mal de choses ont bougé dans Safari 6... et pas en bien dans plusieurs cas. Ca couine sur le web en tout cas.
> 
> Je sens que je vais la bénir ma sauvegarde d'hier...
> 
> ...



Passe sous ML


----------



## eNeos (26 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Passe sous ML


J'attends mon code d'activation.
Mais vu comment Apple part en sucette, c'est plutôt sous SL que j'aimerais passer.
Faudrait d'urgence leur expliquer qu'un MBP ne s'utilise pas comme un iPhone et qu'un 27" n'est pas un iPad.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Repasse sous panther tant qu'a faire.  


D'un côté je ne peux pas juger, ne connaissant pas ton utilisation courante de l'OS.

N'empêche, moi, un mix iOSX, je trouve ça intéressant (peut être pas au point de windows 8 mais on peut encore s'en rapprocher). 
J'ai beau aimer bidouiller mon système, je préfère avoir l'interface la plus didactique possible.

Je reconnait par contre que certains éléments sont a améliorer, exemples:

Permettre au centre de notifications de relever 
les mails, les maj système&#8230; sans ouvrir les applications concernées.
Permettre a mission controle de laisser toujours certaines applications à un un endroit fixe (par exemple tout à droite) et que les autres apps se rangent selon leur utilisation.
mettre l'heure au milieu de la barre des tâches et alléger les menus déroulants qui y sont.
     &#8230;

En fait, si je souhaite travailler dans l'informatique (j'entre en IUT info l'année prochaine), c'est, en partie parce que je pense qu'on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même.

Bonne soirée


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Tente 2 onglets avec safari en pleine plage sur un 27", tu pigeras sans doute le soucis.





BestMBP a dit:


> Passe sous ML



sous ML, le problème est le même : 2 onglets sur toute la largeur de la fenêtre Safari 6. Je vais tester la solution proposée. Mais c'est dommage qu'il faille déjà installer des plug-in pour résoudre ce genre de petits désagréments.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je parlais de ML a cause de la fonction exposé d'onglet avec laquelle il n'est plus nécéssaire de cliquer sur les onglets


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

Jayce68 a dit:


> Après recherche, il y a une solution, marche impeccable :
> 
> - Télécharger et installer Glim depuis le site : http://www.machangout.com
> - Après installation, se rendre dans les préférences de Safari, puis "Glims"
> ...



j'ai installé Glims, mais je ne trouve pas de référence à Glims dans les préférences Safari. Est-ce que vous avez installé Glims Version 1.0b33 (10003310) sur Mountain Lion et Safari 6 ?


----------



## Jayce68 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part, test effectué sous Lion, aucune idée pour ML ...
Il faut bien quitter au préalable Safari avant de faire le test, afin que Glims soit bien pris en compte.


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

Jayce68 a dit:


> Il faut bien quitter au préalable Safari avant de faire le test, afin que Glims soit bien pris en compte.


c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais rien dans les préférences. Je vais désinstaller cette version. Merci pour le conseil tout de même.


----------



## gameslover (28 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, en effet Glims a résolu le soucis 
Et je confirme franchement sur un 27 pouces c'est très laid... sur un écran plus petit ça passerait déjà mieux je pense... et avec ML (que je vais installer dans la journée) même si on peut utiliser exposé dans les onglets je pense que rien que le fait de voir les 2 barres d'onglets me dérangerait aussi même si je ne dois pas forcément cliquer dessus...
Encore merci en tout cas ^^


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2012)

gameslover a dit:


> et avec ML (que je vais installer dans la journée) []



je répète, Glims ne fonctionne pas avec ML.


----------



## Jayce68 (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai lu que ça fonctionnait sous ML après un redémarrage, pour certains en tout cas.
A tester ?


----------

